# Jimmie Johnson #48 Donates Winnings To Wildfire Relief



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Jimmie Johnson announced he will donate ALL his earnings from the Atlanta race on Sunday to the Red Cross Wildfire Relief Fund. Lowes, Hendrick Motorsports, Bruton Smith, and many others have followed along announcing similar donations after this weekends race.












































_"Johnson, through the Jimmie Johnson Foundation, and Hendrick Motorsports will donate their winnings from Sunday's NASCAR Nextel Cup race at Atlanta Motor Speedway to assist Red Cross relief efforts throughout Southern California. *Lowe's and Smith will each match those contributions dollar for dollar*."_

THis could easily break a million dollars !!!

Story Here at Lowes Racing

Jimmie Johnson Foundation


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats great! Baseball and Football players, your turn....


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

If any one runs into him at at race or anywhere for that matter. Give him a hug for us.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is the kind of thing that restores ones faith in the human race!









Now, it only seems fitting that all the other drivers should move aside on Sunday, and allow Jimmy to maximize the contribution he has so generously pledged.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> This is the kind of thing that restores ones faith in the human race!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO !!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sayonara said:


> This is the kind of thing that restores ones faith in the human race!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO !!!!
[/quote]

Lol!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Jimmie Johnson announced he will donate ALL his earnings from the Atlanta race on Sunday to the Red Cross Wildfire Relief Fund. Lowes, Hendrick Motorsports, Bruton Smith, and many others have followed along announcing similar donations after this weekends race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sayonara- This is real cool. I don't think you see any other sport with as big of a heart as NASCAR. Way to step up Jimmie Johnson!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a wonderful thing for Jimmie Johnson to do for our fire victims...Humanity at it's best









I don't normally watch NASCAR racing, but I'm going to have to tune in today and root him on!

Go Jimmie!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also heard the track owner will match Jimmie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> This is the kind of thing that restores ones faith in the human race!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got your wish................what a finish


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WE HAVE A WINNER !!!! - JIMMIE JOHNSON* 
And for the record...the only drivers that moved out of the way were the ones that ran out of gas !!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> *WE HAVE A WINNER !!!! - JIMMIE JOHNSON*
> And for the record...the only drivers that moved out of the way were the ones that ran out of gas !!!


WAY TO GO JIMMIE!!!!

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Sayonara,

As much as it hurts at this moment .... (Tony #20 - where are you?) Jimmie and the team have hearts of gold. Way to go Hendrick Motorsports!

Did you watch the Busch race? 25 Cautions!!!! OMG.

That's racing.
Wayne


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

That's going to be a healthy check!

My son is a big Jimmie Johnson fan. For his birthday last summer I mailed a JJ flag and birthday card to the JJ fan club with a return envelope. Jimmie signed them both and mailed them back. My son is still not sure how JJ knew it was his birthday, but JJ went being a hero to an immortal.


----------

